# How I edit samples (video)



## d.healey (Jul 3, 2021)

A bit of an over the shoulder view of my current multi-mic sample editing workflow.


----------



## MarcusD (Jul 3, 2021)

Sweet video, be good to see you do more on this! Not many people tend to cover this topic or do videos on it.

Also, is that a slight Yorkshire twang I detect?


----------



## d.healey (Jul 3, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> Also, is that a slight Yorkshire twang I detect?


Slight


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jul 3, 2021)

muli-mic? What's that? 

Cool video - thanks for sharing.


----------



## d.healey (Jul 3, 2021)

RonOrchComp said:


> muli-mic? What's that?


A typo


----------



## MeloKeyz (Jul 6, 2021)

Wonderful effort you made sir! I can say that this topic is advanced to me now as I am keeping myself busy with MIDI a lot. And after bouncing to audio, I never thought of this advanced approach before. I am keeping the video in my favorites until I come back to it for more learning


----------



## d.healey (Jul 19, 2021)

Signet is a command-line sample editing tool developed by Sam Windell. In this video I'll show you how I use Signet in my sample editing workflow.


----------

